# the # 1 source for Schwinn Sting-ray & Krate seat restorations



## GWLW7272 (Jul 28, 2019)

absolute best quality Schwinn Sting-ray seats / seat restoration & chain guard silk screening from the licensed source - over 55 years of combined knowledge in the hobby - best selection available : www.koolestuff.com


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2019)

Can you do screening for the block lettering Corvette guards from 1962 and up?


----------



## GWLW7272 (Jul 28, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Can you do screening for the block lettering Corvette guards from 1962 and up?



We currently do not, but if we had enough interest to warrant the investment, we could consider it, thanks


----------



## JMack (Jul 28, 2019)

Price on a blue and silver seat shown?


----------



## GWLW7272 (Jul 28, 2019)

$225 for complete seat Sky Blue with Chrome Mylar strips or we can restore your seat for $180...www koolestuff.com




JMack said:


> Price on a blue and silver seat shown?


----------

